# Ball Python anatomy



## skinheaddave (Dec 7, 2007)

May seem like a weird question, but how big should a ball python's spleen be in relation to its gall bladder?  Does anyone have a pic of a spleen in a python with IBD vs. normal?

Cheers,
Dave


----------

